# Electrical problems on Bessacarr E435



## Zebadee (Feb 25, 2010)

Bessacarr E435 Model year 2008 
Hi 
I posted on another part of the forum but it is probably more relevant on this section, I have narrowed down my problem to the fact there is no power going to fuse F4,5,6,7 on the Auxiliary Fusebox behind the drivers seat. (Ducato X250) 
I am guessing there must be a relay that controls the power going to these fuses & the heavy red electrical wiring on the terminal block at the base of the fuse board which also has no power , but which relay controls this? and where is it, there are a couple of relays on the board but are very unwilling to come off, I don't want to force it in case I break the board. 
The brown heavy wiring midway up the fuse board again on a screw in terminal is live, I take it this is the main feed into the board. All the other fuses on the board have power and appear to work fine. 
The fuses not getting power are Fridge, Towing, D+Towing, marker lights. 
The fridge is receiving power on 240 volts and works on gas so the problem is confined to the fuse board somehow? I believe that 2008 was the only year Swift Bessacarr used this fuse board. ( I wonder why)


----------



## Zebadee (Feb 25, 2010)

*Happy Days Problem solved*

 Hi

My electrical problem is solved and all with 1 fuse which I wouldn't have thought of at all. 
The more I puzzled over the problem the more I was convinced that the heavy red wiring screwed to the fuse box should be live, at least with the ignition on. I decided to remove the plastic panelling along the base of the door post beside the drivers door & managed to trace the joint/connector between Fiat wiring and MH wiring, having found that and checked for a circuit and found none, I also managed to see that this wiring did not go to the main fuse box under the dash or in the engine compartment but along the floor to the battery compartment under the passenger floor well. I don't know if many of the owners of the X250 Ducato have even checked the battery position but it is quite a job to get into, just as well the battery is a sealed unit. Anyway there are 3 fuses of what I would describe as industrial quality attached to the positive cabling to the battery. 150 amp, 70 amp, & 50 amp. What on earth in this van needs a 150 amp protection, you wouldn't find that size of fuse on the main electricity connection to your house. 
The 50 amp was blown, how it blew I do not know but everything worked as soon as it was replaced. I would not have thought there would have been fuses attached to the battery terminal in a compartment with a substantial cover secured by 3 bolts under the floor covered by a plastic flooring which is fixed by fasteners and further carpeting. Only the Italians could think of that as being accessible. 
:roll: :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Happy Days Problem solved*



Zebadee said:


> Hi
> 
> My electrical problem is solved and all with 1 fuse which I wouldn't have thought of at all.
> The more I puzzled over the problem the more I was convinced that the heavy red wiring screwed to the fuse box should be live, at least with the ignition on. I decided to remove the plastic panelling along the base of the door post beside the drivers door & managed to trace the joint/connector between Fiat wiring and MH wiring, having found that and checked for a circuit and found none, I also managed to see that this wiring did not go to the main fuse box under the dash or in the engine compartment but along the floor to the battery compartment under the passenger floor well. I don't know if many of the owners of the X250 Ducato have even checked the battery position but it is quite a job to get into, just as well the battery is a sealed unit. Anyway there are 3 fuses of what I would describe as industrial quality attached to the positive cabling to the battery. 150 amp, 70 amp, & 50 amp. What on earth in this van needs a 150 amp protection, you wouldn't find that size of fuse on the main electricity connection to your house.
> ...


These are not just normal fuses. One for example protects the cable to the starter motor. In the event of a direct short in the starter motor the battery positive would be directly connected to earth and this fuse should prevent a fire. The remainder of the fuses protect the other fuse boxes which are also fed by heavy cables.


----------

